# Runs fine in Eclipse - how to run standalone



## aslovik (Aug 22, 2007)

I developed a simple application and can run it great through eclipse. It appears on my TiVo and all is well.
I don't know how to get it to run as a standalone (so I don't have to open Eclipse every time).

I know I have to build a .jar file - but am having problems specifying the main. I have a class that extends BApplication. Is that the entry point?

Any feedback would be great!

Adam


----------



## F8ster (May 26, 2002)

Here's a quick Developer How-To for creating and running a jar for TiVo apps:

http://bitrazor.com/content/tivo/hme/howtos/create_jar.php

The rest of them may be found here:

http://bitrazor.com/content/tivo/hme/howtos/index.php

More tutorials and stuff here:

http://bitrazor.com/content/tivo/hme/index.php

...and buy this great book 

http://www.amazon.com/Beginning-TiV...bs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1203873303&sr=8-1


----------

